# Extremely deficient and phosphorus and real low on K. How often can I make foliar apps of P and K???



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Would weekly apps be excessive and or wasteful?


----------



## BlueGrass (4 mo ago)

If you are pounds per M deficient Granular is the only way to go.


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)

+1


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Would spoon feeding granular or big doses be better?


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Tronk92 said:


> Would spoon feeding granular or big doses be better?


@BlueGrass


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I’ve put down 1lb/ 1k of 0-0-50 with the spreader twice this year. Might as well knock it out in one app.


----------



## BlueGrass (4 mo ago)

Soil can have an effect on application amounts.
Clay can hold onto more elements longer than sand.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

How low are the values?
Did your soil test provide a recommended an annual amount of P and K to apply? Or even a (generic) application schedule?

My test called for 5lbs/1K of K and 100lbs/1K of lime. 
Im doing two 1lbs apps of SOP this fall and two 25lbs of lime. Using urea for N this fall. 

Come spring I will repeat the lime and K applications which will put me at 4lbs of K and 100lbs of lime over ~6 months and allow things to transition fairly quickly for next years. My lawn has been deficient for years. My approach to fix nutrients is fast, but not sudden. I will know how things look for next years test as I approach maintenance, rather than fixing.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

@FailedLawn 13ppm for p and 89ppm for k. And waypoint recommended 3lbs per m for both p and k. Just trying to figure the best approach as far as bulk feeding or spoon feeding.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the soil remediation guide. Your P is deficient. K is not deficient. I'm assuming your pH is high just because IL.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

@g-man yep. Ph is is 7.8. And yep. Good ol Illinois pH and soil. Magnesium is through the roof


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Tronk92 said:


> Ph is is 7.8. And yep. Good ol Illinois pH and soil. Magnesium is through the roof


Can you post an image of your soil test? If your calcium is in a good range, the best way to remove Mg is through a source of sulfur or sulphate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ben4Birdies said:


> Can you post an image of your soil test? If your calcium is in a good range, the best way to remove Mg is through a source of sulfur or sulphate.


You cant remove Mg with sulfur.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

@g-man @Ben4Birdies


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

g-man said:


> You cant remove Mg with sulfur.


I'm going to do just that with my own lawn. I happen to know some very smart agronomists, and they assured me that if your soil has good drainage, and enough calcium (above 60% Base Saturation) to create good pore space between the clay particles in your soil, the excess magnesium will combine with the sulfur to create epsom salt. Epsom salt is leachable and as long as your soil drains well, water will gradually leach the epsom salts out of your soil.

If @Tronk92 can find a product with potassium sulphate in it, that would help boost his K levels and reduce his Mg levels. Then some phosphorus like in a starter fertilizer, and he'll be in much better shape.


----------

